# accusative of feminine nouns not ending in -a



## elroy

Cześć,

Simple question: How do you form the accusative of feminine nouns like _noc _and _wiadomość_, which do not end in _a_?

I am hoping there is some sort of pattern. 

Bardzo dziękuje.


----------



## Anatoli

The accusative coincides with the nominative in this case, as with any feminine noun ending in a consonant.

Native speakers, please confirm, if there are any exceptions to this.


----------



## glisssta

You have right


----------



## Thomas1

Anatoli said:


> The accusative coincides with the nominative in this case, as with any feminine noun ending in a consonant.
> 
> Native speakers, please confirm, if there are any exceptions to this.


It seems to be a rule. I cannot even think of any exception, let you know if find any. 


Tom


----------



## elroy

What great news!   And I was worried I'd have to wade through a long list of declension patterns and exceptions. 

A perhaps silly question: Adjectives and determiners that accompany such nouns are declined normally, correct?

_Czekam na twoją pouczającą wiadomość._

Is the above sentence correct?


----------



## dn88

elroy said:


> What great news!   And I was worried I'd have to wade through a long list of declension patterns and exceptions.
> 
> A perhaps silly question: Adjectives and determiners that accompany such nouns are declined normally, correct? *Yes, it looks like this way, you're right.*
> 
> _Czekam na twoją pouczającą wiadomość. _
> 
> Is the above sentence correct?



Best wishes,

dn88


----------



## Thomas1

elroy said:


> What great news!  And I was worried I'd have to wade through a long list of declension patterns and exceptions.
> 
> A perhaps silly question: Adjectives and determiners that accompany such nouns are declined normally, correct?
> 
> [...]


My question is probably much sillier, which doesn't mean yours is, but could you please explain what you mean by declined _normally_? 


Tom


----------



## dn88

Declined normally - in the same way as it is with feminine nouns ending with "-a". That said, we decline an adjecive accompanying a feminine noun (regardless of its ending) - always in the same way (I think there are no exceptions from that rule), e.g.

_piękn*a* no*c*
piękn*a* kobiet*a

*_That's how I understand it.


----------



## elroy

dn88 said:


> Declined normally - in the same way as it is with feminine nouns ending with "-a".


 Yes, that's what I meant.


----------



## Thomas1

Thank you. 

That would be true, then. No exeptions that occur to me as well.


Tom


----------

